# الفج



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
أريد معنى *الفج* الواردة في القرآن الكريم، والتي رأيتها مستخدمة في الفصحى وأيضا في أسماء عدة أماكن بالوطن العربي وجمعها *الفجاج*
فهذا المكان مثلا بواحة قبر عون في ليبيا - لماذا يسمى بالفجاج، هل هناك سبب واضح؟
أهو الواد بشكل عام؟
وشكرا​


----------



## akhooha

أعتقد ان معناها بصفّة خاصة هي طريق بين جبلين ومعناها بصفّة عامة هي أية مساحة سفلى من جهتيها .  كما تلاحظ في صورة واحة قبر عون الواحة بين جبلي الرمل (مع انهما جبلين صغيرتين) وارتفاع الواحة أسفل  من جهتيها​


----------



## Bakr

الكلمة في بعض تفاسير القرآن 
يَأْتُوكَ رِجَالاً وعلى كُلِّ ضَامِرٍ يَأْتِينَ مِن كُلِّ فَجٍّ عَميِقٍ }  الحج : 27}
تفسير الرازي : والفج الطريق بين الجبلين ، ثم يستعمل في سائر الطرق اتساعا

 وَجَعَلْنَا فِيهَا فِجَاجًا سُبُلا" الأنبياء: 31"
في تفسير الألوسي : فجاجا جمع فج، قال الراغب : هو شقة يكتنفها جبلان ، وقال الزجاج : كل مخترق بين جبلين فهو فج وقال بعضهم : هو مطلق الواسع سواء كان طريقا بين جبلين أم لا ولذا يقال جرح فج

أظن أن الصورة مأخوذة من منظور آخر لهذه القرية، قرية الفجيج
الفجيج
   في شرق المغرب أيضا هناك مدينة تسمى فجيج 
فجيج

​


----------



## akhooha

ومما يجب ذكره ان المغربيين يكتوبوها [فكيك] (واحيانًا يستعملون ثلاثة نقط فوق الكافين: [ڭ] )... مع انها تُنطق [فجيج] ـ 
فكيك​


----------



## Bakr

akhooha said:


> ومما يجب ذكره ان المغربيين يكتوبوها [فكيك] (واحيانًا يستعملون ثلاثة نقط فوق الكافين: [ڭ] )... مع انها تُنطق [فجيج] ـ
> فكيك



كنت سأضيف أن الجيم تنطق مثل الجيم القاهرية، ولم أجد داعيا لذلك، ثم هناك موضوع في أحد المواقع حول مدن وقرى لها نفس التسمية في العالم العربي، لم أجد داعيا لاغراق الموضوع بكثرة المعلومات التي لم يكن السائل يرغب فيها أصلا، ولكن سأضيفها الآن
 حول اسم فجيج ​


----------



## إسكندراني

المعلومات كلها ممتعة بالنسبة لي فلا تتردد وشكرا لكما يا بكر ويا اخوها


----------

